# sino -- ¿síno o sinó?



## jdotjdot89

Hola,

Ayer durante una asignatura de fonología española la cuestión de la pronunción de "sino" surgió.

Es importante para éste que sepáis que éste ocurrió en Cataluña.

La profesora dijo que el énfasis es [si'no], pero todavía he pensado que es ['sino].  También pienso si que fuera [si'no], habría que haber un acento sobre el "o", como "sinó".

A hispanoparlantes no catalanoparlantes, ¿qué pensáis?  ¿Cómo se dice esta palabra correctamente?  Sospecho que ella lo dice "sinó" en vez de "síno" porque en catalán la palabra es sinò/[si'nɔ] y que esto le ha influido.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Pinairun

No hay que confundir "sino" (conjunción adversativa) que es palabra grave (lleva el acento prosódico sobre la primera sílaba: SIno) con la secuencia formada por la conjunción "si" y el adverbio de negación "no": si no. En este último caso "si" es átona y el acento recae en "no": siNO.


----------



## Agró

jdotjdot89 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ayer durante una asignatura de fonología española la cuestión de la pronunción de "sino" surgió.
> 
> Es importante para éste que sepáis que éste ocurrió en Cataluña.
> 
> La profesora dijo que el énfasis es [si'no], pero todavía he pensado que es ['sino].  También pienso si que fuera [si'no], habría que haber un acento sobre el "o", como "sinó".
> 
> A hispanoparlantes no catalanoparlantes, ¿qué pensáis?  ¿Cómo se dice esta palabra correctamente?  Sospecho que ella lo dice "sinó" en vez de "síno" porque en catalán la palabra es sinò/[si'nɔ] y que esto le ha influido.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
En español:
sino (No es blanco sino verde)
sino (destino)
si no (Si no llueve, jugaremos al fútbol)
En catalán:
_sinó _(_No feia sinó riure_: No hacía sino reir/más que reír)
_si no_ (_Si no plou, jugarem futbol_)


----------



## flljob

Si acentúas no, debe ser si no.
Corre, si no llegas tarde.

Si acentúas si, debe ser sino.
No corre, sino vuela.


----------



## zumac

jdotjdot89 said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ayer durante una asignatura de fonología española la cuestión de la pronunción de "sino" surgió.
> 
> Es importante para éste que sepáis que éste ocurrió en Cataluña.
> 
> La profesora dijo que el énfasis es [si'no], pero todavía he pensado que es ['sino]. También pienso si que fuera [si'no], habría que haber un acento sobre el "o", como "sinó".
> 
> A hispanoparlantes no catalanoparlantes, ¿qué pensáis? ¿Cómo se dice esta palabra correctamente? Sospecho que ella lo dice "sinó" en vez de "síno" porque en catalán la palabra es sinò/[si'nɔ] y que esto le ha influido.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


SINO and SI NO:
(There are only these two options.)

SINO: No iré a la escuela *sino* al cine.
The accent is implied on the final "o", but is not written.
This usage is similar to "but" or "however" in English.

SI NO: *Si no* trabajas, te morirás de hambre.
Always written as two separate words.
This usage is similar to "if" or "if not" in English.

In case you have any doubts, the following is from the Real Academia Española.
*sino*. *1.* Como sustantivo masculino, ‘fatalidad o destino’: _«¿Qué extraño sino me encadenó a él?» _(Gallegos _Pasado_ [C. Rica 1993]).
*2.* Como conjunción adversativa, presenta los valores siguientes:
*2.1.* Se usa para contraponer un concepto afirmativo a otro negativo expresado antes: _«No me refiero al trabajo, sino a tu vida misma»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]). Cuando lo que se contrapone son oraciones con el verbo en forma personal, _sino_ debe ir seguido de _que:_ _«Prada no compraba la droga, sino que la vendía»_ (Madrid _Flores_ [Esp. 1989]).
*2.2.* Toma en ocasiones el valor de _excepto:_ _«Sabes que no quiero a nadie sino a ti»_ (Regás _Azul_ [Esp. 1994]).
*2.3.* En correlación con _no solo,_ denota adición de otro u otros miembros a la cláusula. Con frecuencia suele acompañarse del adverbio _también:_ _«La mujer del César no solo debe ser honesta, sino parecerlo»_ (_Siglo_ [Pan.] 9.5.97); _«Le parecía que estaba enloqueciendo, no solo de miedo, sino también de aburrimiento»_ (RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). No debe usarse en su lugar la locución conjuntiva _si que_ (→</SPAN> si, 1.11).
*2.4. *También puede tener un valor cercano a _más que, otra cosa que: «Buril no quería sino retornar a la sede de su dignidad y poder en la corte»_ (RBastos _Vigilia _[Par. 1992]).
*3.* No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no, _secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ (→</SPAN> si) seguida del adverbio de negación _no_ (→</SPAN> no): _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso _Elefantes_ [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza _Cerrazón_ [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa _sino_.

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, RAE_

_Saludos._


----------



## Valtiel

En español, _sino_ nunca se tilda; en catalán, siempre. Otra cosa es el acento prosódico (lo que preguntas) que, por lo que estoy viendo, muchas personas lo colocan mal en ese vocablo:

/síno/: destino
/sinó/: para contraponer conceptos, denotar excepciones, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

Tal como yo lo percibo, la conjunción 'sino' en español es *átona* (hasta la RAE lo dice) y por lo tanto que se resalte más la primera sílaba, la segunda o ninguna depende puramente del contexto. Otro tema distinto es el sustantivo 'sino', los sustantivos siempre son tónicos, que yo sepa. Y por supuesto, 'si no' es otro tema.

Ejemplos:
- No quiero irme sino esperarme. => inevitablemente se pone un acento secundario en 'siNO' para compensar la lejanía del acento principal en 'espeRARme'.

- No son dos sino tres. => como 'TRES' es tónico, el acento secundario o es inapreciable o en todo caso recae en 'SIno'.


----------



## Ynez

A mí me ha parecido bien la primera parte de lo que has dicho, jmartins, aunque yo lo que había pensado era decir que "sino" tiene dos acentos, en vez de ninguno.

Lo veo así:

Si no vienes... = si 'no
Encontró su sino.... = 'sino
No esto sino lo otro = 'si'no

Creo que comparar este "sino" de "no esto sino..." con los otros dos deja claro que no tiene acento ninguno o que tiene dos. La cuestión es que las dos sílabas tienen la misma fuerza.


----------



## zumac

zumac said:


> SINO and SI NO:
> (There are only these two options.)
> 
> SINO: No iré a la escuela *sino* al cine.
> The accent is implied on the final "o", but is not written.
> This usage is similar to "but" or "however" in English.
> 
> SI NO: *Si no* trabajas, te morirás de hambre.
> Always written as two separate words.
> This usage is similar to "if" or "if not" in English.


SORRY.
In my previous post above I said that for "sino", the accent is implied on the final "o", but not written.
This is wrong. The accent is actually implied on the "i" and the word "sino" is pronounced with an inflection on the sylable "si."

Several of you have already indicated this. I've been pronouncing "sino" in error for many years. Today I checked with an authority, and it turns out I have been wrong. Sorry.

Saludos.


----------



## jdotjdot89

*Una clarificación:  la palabra en cuestión es "sino" como en la frase siguiente:*
En el collar no sólo hay rubís _sino _diamantes también.

---------------------------------------------

Es muy interesante--la mayoría de vosotros dice ['sino] pero durante el finde les pregunté a algunas otras personas y me dijeron que también que es [si'no].

En todo caso, porque esto es para una asignatura de folonogía, no me interesa cómo debe ser tanto como cómo realmente es pronunciado.  Lo que zumac dijo es muy relevador, que siempre lo ha dicho [si'no].


----------



## jdotjdot89

Vale--finalmente he recibido una respuesta que explica mucho.

Como muchos dijisteis, hay dos sentidos de "sino"--uno de lugar y uno de contradicción.  Parece que aunque la RAE no pone el acento escrito, los dos sentidos se diferencian articulatoriamente por el acento.


----------



## drasius

Bueno dejando que algunos confunden el acento con la tílde, yo no soy catalán soy gallego y pronuncio si'NO en la conjunción así que voy a tener que empezar a poner tildes, porque según las normas de la RAE debería llevarlo en mi caso, seguro que al final lo incluyen en el diccionario, soy incapaz de marcar la primera sílaba a menos que ésta funcione como un sustantivo.
Así que yo escribiré sinó para que sepáis como pronuncio, no es un capricho hay un porcentaje muy alto de la gente que lo dice como yo.Esperemos que ese comité de "sabios" haga algo al respecto.


----------



## Valtiel

drasius said:


> Bueno dejando que algunos confunden el acento con la tílde, yo no soy catalán soy gallego y pronuncio si'NO en la conjunción así que voy a tener que empezar a poner tildes, porque según las normas de la RAE debería llevarlo en mi caso, seguro que al final lo incluyen en el diccionario, soy incapaz de marcar la primera sílaba a menos que ésta funcione como un sustantivo.
> Así que yo escribiré sinó para que sepáis como pronuncio, no es un capricho hay un porcentaje muy alto de la gente que lo dice como yo.Esperemos que ese comité de "sabios" haga algo al respecto.



Siento decirte que estás equivocado en todo eso que has dicho.

No hay que confundir acento gráfico, acento prosódico y tilde. Es bastante curioso que demasiada gente ignora la existencia de la acepción similar a _tilde_ de la palabra _acento_, y aun siguiendo tan desinformados se empeñan en convencer al prójimo de que no existe.

Sobre el otro asunto, _sino_ no lleva nunca tilde o acento gráfico en español. En castellano no la lleva, y no hay más; si se escribe, es un error como otro cualquiera. Repito que no hay que confundir *acento prosódico* con *acento gráfico*, ni *acento gráfico* con *acento prosódico*, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## drasius

Valtiel said:


> Siento decirte que estás equivocado en todo eso que has dicho.
> 
> No hay que confundir acento gráfico, acento prosódico y tilde. Es bastante curioso que demasiada gente ignora la existencia de la acepción similar a _tilde_ de la palabra _acento_, y aun siguiendo tan desinformados se empeñan en convencer al prójimo de que no existe.
> 
> Sobre el otro asunto, _sino_ no lleva nunca tilde o acento gráfico en español. En castellano no la lleva, y no hay más; si se escribe, es un error como otro cualquiera. Repito que no hay que confundir *acento prosódico* con *acento gráfico*, ni *acento gráfico* con *acento prosódico*, etc.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo no confundo acento gráfico con el prosódico, tengo muy claro lo que es. También sé que en el diccionario la palabra "sino" no lo trae.Es que según la rae sería una palabra llana es decir el prosódico recae en la penúltima sílaba,si yo pronuncio si'No remarcando la segunda y por tanto es aguda acabado en vocal, se pondrá el acento gráfico. Ahora dime tú si estoy equivocado o el manual oficial de ortografía sabe menos que tú 

Así que no es como dices tu de que los usos de "sino" se diferencian en el acento prosódico.

Por eso yo uso tilde cuando me refiero al acento gráfico, cuando digo acento me refiero al prosódico donde recae la fuerza en la sílaba.

p.d:Creo que leí muy rápido tus respuestas y por eso pensé que te habías liado con lo de los acentos.Pero tu también leíste muy rápido mi respuesta.


----------



## Valtiel

Claro, es que los que se lían y se equivocan siempre son los demás; di que sí. 

Creo que sigues confundido en algo, pero no sé exactamente en qué. Deberías meditarlo e intentar solucionarlo.

De todas formas:



> *3.* No debe confundirse la conjunción adversativa _sino_ antes descrita con _si no_, secuencia formada por la conjunción _si_ seguida del adverbio de negación _no_: _«¿Y quién se lo dirá, si no lo hace usted?»_ (Mundo [Esp.] 20.2.95); _«Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante: me tratas como a un niño»_ (Donoso Elefantes [Chile 1995]); _«No sé si no es mejor que fracase este encuentro»_ (Plaza Cerrazón [Ur. 1980]). El segundo elemento de la secuencia —la negación _no_— es tónico, *frente a la atonicidad de la conjunción adversativa sino*.



Atención a la palabra *atonicidad*.

Saludos.


----------



## drasius

Valtiel said:


> Claro, es que los que se lían y se equivocan siempre son los demás; di que sí.
> 
> Creo que sigues confundido en algo, pero no sé exactamente en qué. Deberías meditarlo e intentar solucionarlo.
> 
> De todas formas:
> 
> 
> 
> Atención a la palabra *atonicidad*.
> 
> Saludos.



Me he perdido la palabra "atonicidad" no existe querrás decir sin tonicidad,te refieres a que no tiene ninguna sílaba tónica?Cómo se come eso?No sé de dónde sacaste esas respuestas pero de la RAE ya te digo yo que no.

Si en catalán se tilda es porque son más listos y se han dado cuenta de que debes escribirla como la pronuncias.

Soy de ciencias y no de letras, pero tengo bastante lógica(para sacar conclusiones y no seguir ciegamente todo lo que me dictan), yo intento argumentar mis respuestas.Y como adulto que soy, paso de discusiones infantiles.Que cada uno saque las conclusiones que quiera, yo tengo las normas de ortografía de la RAE y si un extranjero las lee, la pronunciará llana y no aguda si ésta la ve sin tilde.

Bueno por mí el tema zanjado,y pensar que estoy de acuerdo con algunas cosas que dices, no sé a que viene este linchamiento. Yo expuse mi razonamiento y antes la escribía sin tilde por costumbre porque así lo veo en los libros, pero a partir de ahora como ya se lo he visto en otras partes la pondré con tilde a ver si la aceptan en el diccionario en el futuro. 

Puedes pronunciar una palabra de más de una sílaba sin marcar una más fuerte que las demás?yo no, por eso te lo comenté....

Bueno yo solo contesté a la pregunta que formulaste para este hilo y soy castellanoparlante aunque naciera en galicia.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

También quiero saber como se dice.

No quiero este libro, sino ese.

¿síno o sinó?

Pregunto porque hasta ahora nadie ha dado una respuesta clara.


----------



## Ynez

Ya lo hemos dicho muy claro.


----------



## jdotjdot89

Ynez said:


> Ya lo hemos dicho muy claro.



Pues claramente todavía no todos entienden.

Lo que yo he aprendido de mis investigaciones es que la pronunciación popular y la ortografía no están de acuerdo para distinguir el sentido de "otra cosa" del sentido de lugar.

Así,
Se escribe "sino"
Se dice [si'no], siNO, sinó (la transcripción como queráis)

y que es así aunque según las reglas ortográficas debe ser escrito *sinó.


----------



## Ynez

Entender es una cuestión subjetiva y personal que no se puede forzar.

No tengo nada más que decir en este hilo.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

jdotjdot89 said:


> Pues claramente todavía no todos entienden.
> 
> Lo que yo he aprendido de mis investigaciones es que la pronunciación popular y la ortografía no están de acuerdo para distinguir el sentido de "otra cosa" del sentido de lugar.
> 
> Así,
> Se escribe "sino"
> Se dice [si'no], siNO, sinó (la transcripción como queráis)
> 
> y que es así aunque según las reglas ortográficas debe ser escrito *sinó.



Muchas gracias.



Ynez said:


> Entender es una cuestión subjetiva y personal que no se puede forzar.
> 
> No tengo nada más que decir en este hilo.



Entonces no digas más nada; les pregunté a todos que quisieran aclarármelo, no era necesario que contestaras.


----------



## Ynez

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces no digas más nada; les pregunté a todos que quisieran aclarármelo, no era necesario que contestaras.



Pues ahora voy a seguir hablando otro poquito más. 


Como la conversación se ha salido del tema hace mucho, da igual que rellenemos dos, tres o cuatro páginas con comentarios de este tipo.


----------



## Agró

Voy a intentar aportar algo  de luz, (espero). Aquí tenemos tres casos:

1. *sino* (destino), tónica, llana, sin tilde: no interesa para lo que nos ocupa.

2. *sino* (conjunción adversativa: _no es verde *sino* gris_), sin tonicidad, puesto que aunque es llana, sin tilde, no tiene ningún sentido acentuar ninguna de sus sílabas componentes. En catalán: _sinò_.

3. *si no* (conjunción condicional *si* seguida de un verbo en negativa: _*si no* quieres lentejas, las dejas_). Aquí lo habitual es enfatizar el adverbio de negación *no* /si 'no/.

De la misma forma, con otras conjunciones: 
*pero* también carece de tonicidad, es llana y no lleva tilde. Cuando la enfatizamos lo hacemos en la primera sílaba (pe-). En catalán en cambio se acentúa (_però_).

Para acabar, quisiera decir que la pronunciación particular de un individuo o de un grupo no es lo que determina que las reglas ortográficas de una lengua sean como son. Yo mismo me como la -d- intervocálica del participio en -ado, pero no se me ocurre dejar de escribirla.


----------



## Södertjej

Excelente resumen Agró.

Por mi parte añadir que cuando hablo muy rápido puede que me apoye un poco en la sílaba segunda de sino en frases como "sino que..." pero nunca tanto como en "si no que" donde la o de no la marco clarísimamente. 

Pero es lo mismo que "ao" por "ado", jamás lo escribiría así.


----------



## Valtiel

Pero el individuo este, el tal drasius, ¿de dónde ha salido? Las cosas que dice son increíbles... No son normales.

En fin, ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir. No merece la pena seguir este abstracto, y absurdo por su improductividad, debate. Tampoco quiero que los moderadores tengan que llamarme la atención por ser demasiado descortés; hay motivos más que suficientes para serlo con según quién.

Saludos.


----------



## Ripo

jdotjdot89 said:


> Sospecho que ella lo dice "sinó" en vez de "síno" porque en catalán la palabra es sinò/[si'nɔ] y que esto le ha influido.



En catalán esa palabra se escribe "sinó" y se pronuncia con la o cerrada: [o] y no abietra [ɔ]. La conjunción adversativa "sinó" catalana tiene el sentido de negación de lo que se ha dicho y afirmación de lo que se dirá. Ej: El Pablo no és el seu germà *sinó* que és el seu tiet. (Pablo no es su hermano sino que es su tío.). La frase está diciendo que Pablo no es el hermano de él y que Pablo, por contra, es su tío.

También existen otras expresiones de similar escritura:

*si no* -> Corresponde con el castellano, se trata de una conjunción condicional "si" más el adverbio de negación "no". Ej: Si no estudies més, no aprovaràs el curs. (Si no estudias más, no aprovarás el curso.)

*sino* -> Prefijo de china. Ej: sinojaponès. Adjetivo que indicaría la procedéncia de una persona de China y Japón.

Aunque la duda no era de catalán, me parece que he aclarado algunas cosas y espero que sea de utilidad ya que ayuda a contraponer el catalán y el castellano junto con el post de Agró.


----------



## JennyTW

De todas formas, este debate pertenece al foro Solo Español, creo yo.


----------



## JennyTW

Valtiel said:


> Claro, es que los que se lían y se equivocan siempre son los demás; di que sí.
> 
> Creo que sigues confundido en algo, pero no sé exactamente en qué. Deberías meditarlo e intentar solucionarlo.
> 
> De todas formas:
> 
> 
> 
> Atención a la palabra *atonicidad*.
> 
> Saludos.


Una duda, ya que estamos; en el ejemplo arriba citado "Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante", ¿no tendría que ser "sino"?


----------



## Agró

JennyTW said:


> Una duda, ya que estamos; en el ejemplo arriba citado "Tu actitud conmigo es bastante rara, si no insultante", ¿no tendría que ser "sino"?



No, porque "insultante" no contradice a "rara" (tu actitud es rara, casi insultante).

"Tu actitud conmigo *no *es rara, *sino *insultante" (¿se ve la diferencia?).


----------



## JennyTW

Ah vale, gracias. ¡Al leerlo, había añadido el "no" en mi mente!


----------



## Gabriel

Si "sino" no lleva tilde se pronuncia, no |si'no|, sino |'sino|, porque si no sería "sinó".


----------



## pelus

Saludo.


Tanto leído, y tanto discutido,  y queda (me queda) flotando una  _dudísima_: 
"Algunas veces no pongo aromas a los amasados, *sinó*  iríamos olvidando  la esencia  de pan-pan."
(Leído en un comentario de rectas culinarias.)

¿Alguna opinión? Gracias.


----------



## Julvenzor

pelus said:


> Saludo.
> 
> 
> Tanto leído, y tanto discutido,  y queda (me queda) flotando una  _dudísima_:
> "Algunas veces no pongo aromas a los amasados, *sinó*  iríamos olvidando  la esencia  de pan-pan."
> (Leído en un comentario de rectas culinarias.)
> 
> ¿Alguna opinión? Gracias.




Debe ir separado y sin tilde (nunca ha de ponerse).

_porque, si lo hago, [...]
_

Compárelo con: _Algunas veces no pongo aromas a los amasados, *sino *colorantes._

Un saludo.


----------

